Ask HN: What are you hacking on this weekend? - cvaidya1986
======
krapp
Game development code (specifically, at the moment, vectors, bezier and
animation tweening) and Unity tutorials.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Great!

------
onion2k
A WebGL toy featuring a dancing disco duck.

~~~
cvaidya1986
Haha nice!

